
Alphabet unveils robot dog capable of cleaning the house - nsns
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/24/alphabet-robot-dog-cleaning-housebot-spotmini
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11962167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11962167)

------
legohead
The video was pretty compelling, but the noise those machines make... Can
someone familiar with the robotics field comment on the future possibility of
reducing mechanical noise found in robots?

------
asdfologist
Wait, I thought Alphabet is selling Boston Dynamics...

